# Sawing Out 2x12-14's



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 26, 2009)

A couple weeks ago, a friend of mine had some pretty severe straight line winds. Because of the wind, she had to take a couple of her white pines down. One didn't have much for logs and ended up being "bon fire" wood, but the other one had two decent logs in it. Anyway, she asked me if i'd take them and see that something was "built out of them", as those pines ment something to her husband who passed away a couple years ago. Her husband was one of the two best friends i've ever had, so it was worth the long tractor ride for that reason alone.

So, a couple days ago i drove my tractor, with running gear behind, the 11 miles to her house to get them,







Today after milling a few logs that were by the mill, i loaded the "better" of the two white pines onto the mill,






I decided to make 2x12's out of the 14' log, as i told her i'd use the lumber "mostly" for a building here on my farm. So, i started sawing, first taking the slab off, and then a couple nice wide flitches, and turned the log.






With the log turned, i took off another slab,






And a couple more 1-5/8" thick "flitches", leaving the log 12" wide to make 2x12's...






So, i turned the log 90* and got started,






Then, with the last slab off, i started taking off 2x12's until,






i hit a pocket of carpenter ants!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 26, 2009)

So i flip the cant 180*, and start making "straight as an arrow" cuts,






Flat as the face of the level i set on the cant,






Cut after cut after cut, even when i leave the 2x12's on top, as i keep cutting,






Some cuts as thin as a quarter,






More than 14 inches wide, the full length of the log! (my scroll saw buddy loves these pieces!)






Untill i had the log all milled, and a nice pile of lumber for my efforts! (the wide lumber on the left) You can also see i now have the "second" log on the mill, ready to be turned into more lumber for my project!






Well, that's it for this time,

Rob


----------



## mscott (Aug 26, 2009)

*mill*

Nice job!! I've made a few nice things from my Lumbermate 2000 since I saw you at Sawplex 2009. Kim and I really like it.
Do you leave your Lumbermate sit out or do you keep it covered?
Mike


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a greenhorn so don't be too hard on me, but why did you turn the log after finding the ants?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 26, 2009)

mscott said:


> Nice job!! I've made a few nice things from my Lumbermate 2000 since I saw you at Sawplex 2009. Kim and I really like it.
> Do you leave your Lumbermate sit out or do you keep it covered?
> Mike



Hey Mike,

Good to see you posting here! Post pictures of "Kims" mill, and the things she let you make from it!! "Maybe" Kim will even "model" them for you? lol

My mill sits out all year around, BUT i do cover the head with a blue tarp.

I hope to see you at the 2011 EXPO too, as it's going to be in the same place!




> I'm a greenhorn so don't be too hard on me, but why did you turn the log after finding the ants?



I try to saw a log to get the BEST grade possible out of the log. Had i known that pocket of ants was in there, i would have turned the log to put that pocket on the "edge" of the boards, so it could be edged off the boards, the pocket landed on.

BUT, because i didn't know it was in there, when i hit it, i turned the cant to get the "best possible lumber" out of the cant, and in this case it was 180*.

Hope that answered your question...

Rob


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 26, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I try to saw a log to get the BEST grade possible out of the log. Had i known that pocket of ants was in there, i would have turned the log to put that pocket on the "edge" of the boards, so it could be edged off the boards, the pocket landed on.
> 
> BUT, because i didn't know it was in there, when i hit it, i turned the cant to get the "best possible lumber" out of the cant, and in this case it was 180*.
> 
> ...



Makes sense. So depending on where and how deep, you may or may not turn it.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 26, 2009)

That log turned out some nice looking lumber.
I used to make business card's out of those thin pieces. I'd rip them to size, sand one side smooth, clear coat, stamp my info, & clear coat again.
I live in a tourist town, and finally realized that I was just making "free" souvinours. That was 6 or 7 years ago (maybe more), and still once in a while a tourist will ask about the wooden business card's that used to be in the cafe.

Andy


----------



## deeker (Aug 27, 2009)

Robert, sorry about your friend.

Great pics. I need to take more and post them.

Still cutting out 2 1/2 x 12 x 8-16' for table tops.

And those damned train tressel beams....for barn siding. Stinks.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Aug 27, 2009)

A spruce log, just loaded to the mill.






Checking squareness. I only go 90 degrees first.











And the new crop of weeds should be old growth soon. Mill is at the bottom of a hayfield, Utah is dry.....

These ugly creasote smelling things.


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I need to take more pictures as well. I was on the road when I remembered the camera today. I milled up some real nice black oak logs that I had to yard down off the mountain and then haul them down a little goat trail to a flat spot where I had the mill set up. I milled 1x12 out of five logs and the sixth one made 18”x 2 ½”x 12’ table tops. I have been testing out the boom quite a bit to find its limits, and so far so good. It is a real back saver when it comes to off loading a stack boards.
I have been on the road quite a bit with the mill here lately.
This is some Redwood that I milled up into a fence package post, rails, and 1x6x6’ boards this week.
The picnic table was in rout to be derived on my way to the milling job.
Today I found a road that I needed was closed for repairs the detour was 32 miles around and I just need to go another to miles so I was late getting there. One of those things that if the customer had let you know in advance you could have cut off 12 miles of the detour.


----------



## deeker (Aug 27, 2009)

Backwoods, post some closer pics of the boom on your truck please.

Oh, those cedar logs would be a lot happier on my Lumbermate LM2000
than on any WM.

Just send the logs and pics.

Kevin


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is a picture of it being mounted up, it has out riggers that extends out as well.
My ol woodmizer sure likes the redwood (Sequoya) it cuts like butter. I am headed out to look at some more that will be coming down in the next few days. I am still feeling that heavy old black oak.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 28, 2009)

redprospector said:


> That log turned out some nice looking lumber.
> I used to make business card's out of those thin pieces. I'd rip them to size, sand one side smooth, clear coat, stamp my info, & clear coat again.
> I live in a tourist town, and finally realized that I was just making "free" souvinours. That was 6 or 7 years ago (maybe more), and still once in a while a tourist will ask about the wooden business card's that used to be in the cafe.
> 
> Andy



Cool, I had thought about doing that.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 28, 2009)

Rob, the teeth on your bandsaw blade are those brazed on? I noticed those weed trees to the right of your mill too-hate those things. 2-4D (weed b gone or brush b gone-similar percentage of 2-4D)works wonders on those(elm too), otherwise they keep coming back as they propogate by the roots. Thanks for posting the pics guys


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 28, 2009)

BIG JAKE said:


> Rob, the teeth on your bandsaw blade are those brazed on? I noticed those weed trees to the right of your mill too-hate those things. 2-4D (weed b gone or brush b gone-similar percentage of 2-4D)works wonders on those(elm too), otherwise they keep coming back as they propogate by the roots. Thanks for posting the pics guys



NO, the teeth aren't brazed on...

That "weed" tree, is one of three mulberry tree's my dad planted long ago. (assumeing you are refering to the limbs hanging close to the mill) I've kept them trimmed so they produce huge amounts of mulberries, that we happen to like very much...  And, that's why it's still there.

Rob


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 29, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> NO, the teeth aren't brazed on...
> 
> That "weed" tree, is one of three mulberry tree's my dad planted long ago. (assumeing you are refering to the limbs hanging close to the mill) I've kept them trimmed so they produce huge amounts of mulberries, that we happen to like very much...  And, that's why it's still there.
> 
> Rob



No I was referring to the saplings by the firewood pile way to the right of the mill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Big Jake,

Those saplings are "Am. Blk. Walnut" and "Butternut" seedlings... I have a lot of walnuts and butternuts around my house, and the squirells like to carry the nuts over by the mill. Some they eat, but many they plant for me. I then dig up some seedlings each year, replanting them out back, into my walnut grove... :~)

Kind of nice of them to do that for me, wouldn't you say?? lol As, i then don't have to buy seedlings!

Rob


----------



## tanked (Sep 8, 2009)

*Hey backwoods*

You said you were millin up some black oak, how do you get it to dry without checking so bad? I milled some the other day and it checked like a SOB within the first few days. I have the opportunity to get my hands on a black oak that would give me slabs about 54" wide and 7' long with a crotch about half way thru it, I was thinking about cutting them about two inch's thicker than needed and remill when drying was finished? Just thought I would ask you because you are here in oregon dealing with allot of the same temps that I am. Thanks and great pics I'll post a few one of these days of the cedar I did tonight! Thanks waylon


----------



## deeker (Sep 8, 2009)

tanked said:


> You said you were millin up some black oak, how do you get it to dry without checking so bad? I milled some the other day and it checked like a SOB within the first few days. I have the opportunity to get my hands on a black oak that would give me slabs about 54" wide and 7' long with a crotch about half way thru it, I was thinking about cutting them about two inch's thicker than needed and remill when drying was finished? Just thought I would ask you because you are here in oregon dealing with allot of the same temps that I am. Thanks and great pics I'll post a few one of these days of the cedar I did tonight! Thanks waylon



End coat the logs, before you mill them.

Latex paint, wax or Anchor Seal.

Kevin


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 9, 2009)

tanked said:


> You said you were millin up some black oak, how do you get it to dry without checking so bad? I milled some the other day and it checked like a SOB within the first few days. I have the opportunity to get my hands on a black oak that would give me slabs about 54" wide and 7' long with a crotch about half way thru it, I was thinking about cutting them about two inch's thicker than needed and remill when drying was finished? Just thought I would ask you because you are here in oregon dealing with allot of the same temps that I am. Thanks and great pics I'll post a few one of these days of the cedar I did tonight! Thanks waylon



Black Oak, not the easiest wood to deal with. The first thing I do with black oak is give most of it to the firewood cutters and just keep the better logs for milling, as it not only wants to check but it twists and bows as well. Cutting it thick is a good start, seal up the ends as soon as they are cut, and if you expose cross grain during the milling as in crotch wood, seal it up as well, and use a water based wax, and give it a second coat after the first has dried. A sprayer works well for applying the sealer to 100% of the slabs. Keep it out of the sun, sticker it close together 12”-16” and stack another unit of wood on top if you have a forklift to set it up there. Even barn drying Black oak you will have a higher % of degrade then any of the other local woods, it is about as bad as sweet gum for drying.
If I can, I like to have the tree taken down after the leaves have dropped and the weather is cooler. Then mill it as soon as possible. This give the wood a chance to loose moister during the cooler months, but come summer it will still move on you, just not as bad. I have not sent any out to the kiln to see how that all works out.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Sep 9, 2009)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Hey Big Jake,
> 
> Those saplings are "Am. Blk. Walnut" and "Butternut" seedlings... I have a lot of walnuts and butternuts around my house, and the squirells like to carry the nuts over by the mill. Some they eat, but many they plant for me. I then dig up some seedlings each year, replanting them out back, into my walnut grove... :~)
> 
> ...


I'll be darned-guess I can't see them good enough in the pic. On grandpa's farm we had black walnut trees. I remember the squirrels carrying the big nuts around too-comical.

Around here they have a tree looks just like that. Propogates by roots/seeds and will literally take over fields/make them impassable.  Got em along the ditch too-hate those things!

It's called:Tree-of-heaven (Ailanthus altissima) is a small to medium-sized tree with smooth gray bark. Verde Valley residents may know it as the tree that dominates the Town of Jerome. Leaves are compound with 11-25 leaflets. Tree-of-heaven leaves could be confused with those of sumac, pecan or black walnut. Flowers occur in panicles at the ends of branches; male flowers produce a strong odor, which has been described as "the smell of burnt peanut butter." The leaves when crushed also produce this distinctive, offensive odor. Tree of heaven also has winged seeds somewhat like those of Siberian elm. One tree-of-heaven can produce up to 350,000 seeds in a year. Established trees also produce numerous suckers from the roots and resprout vigorously from cut stumps and root fragments. Tree-of-heaven also produces a toxin in its bark and leaves. These toxins can accumulate in the soil and will inhibit the growth of other plants (a phenomenon called allelopathy).

Anyway, that's where the original post came from.


----------



## tanked (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: backwoods*

Thanks for the advice, I'll wait another month or more before I take that tree maybe with the cooler weather it will help! I never thought about sealing the whole tree, thats what I need to do Im sure just due to the way it was checking so bad every where. I wish all of these trees would mill and cure like cedar.... Thanks Waylon


----------

